# Cubase 9.0.30 update with new video engine



## Øivind (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads.html

Posted on G+


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 17, 2017)

I think the reason for me to get Cubase 9 Pro just happened....


----------



## zvenx (Aug 17, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I think the reason for me to get Cubase 9 Pro just happened....


Curious to know what feature give you that reason.
rsp


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 17, 2017)

oivind_rosvold said:


> https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads.html
> 
> Posted on G+




Brilliant! Good to see the new video engine included. Thought that would have happened with 9.5 but there you go.


----------



## ckiraly (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally! Now if only I could exit Cubase WITHOUT it crashing EVERY SINGLE TIME, I'd be happy.


----------



## Allegro (Aug 17, 2017)

Coming from 9.0.20 here and just updated. For some reason, I am seeing significant improvement in load times of Omnisphere on first load (not a placebo since I've timed the first one using a stopwatch). Down from 15 seconds to 2.8 seconds (on an nvme drive). Doesn't make much sense based on the change-log (maybe my previous installation was corrupt?) but I'll gladly take it.
Now if Steinberg can get rid of that white "flash" inside the plugin windows right before they load. In the dark on big monitors, it looks as if someone took a picture. It's a music studio, not a photo studio


----------



## URL (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 17, 2017)

Video engine looks good. issues anyone. Starting a project in a few days - safe money says 'wait'.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 17, 2017)

for convenience - here is the fix

listhttp://download.steinberg.net/downloads_software/Cubase_Pro_9_and_Cubase_Artist_9/9.0.30/Cubase_9.0.30_Version_History.pdf


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 17, 2017)

Great news hope its stable and less buggy.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 17, 2017)

yep - couldn't export MusicXML without a crash. A wishing and a hoping (but all works solid in 8.5x - for now my fallback position.)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 17, 2017)

Well not for me :( - still can't export MusicXML without crashing AND new vid engine allows me in import mp4 / H.264 BUT audio is 'empty' (ticked correct box on import.)

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=122150&p=662898#p662898


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice! Wish that upgrade offer going on atm was valid for Cubase 8 users though! Think it's time for me to update!


----------



## zvenx (Aug 17, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Nice! Wish that upgrade offer going on atm was valid for Cubase 8 users though! Think it's time for me to update!


It isn't applicable to cubase 8 users?
https://www.steinberg.net/en/landing_pages/cubase_9/special_upgrade_offer.html

Rsp


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 17, 2017)

zvenx said:


> It isn't applicable to cubase 8 users?
> https://www.steinberg.net/en/landing_pages/cubase_9/special_upgrade_offer.html
> 
> Rsp


Nope, just Artist / Elements etc


----------



## zvenx (Aug 17, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Nope, just Artist / Elements etc



Ah sorry, never realised.
Well that isn't so great after all.
rsp


----------



## igbro (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all,

On win7, I had no problem with installation but new video engine is a CPU hog!

Simply toggling F8 (whatever size of playback window) shows 20-25% CPU overload in task manager when video is displayed (and running).
Testing the same projects with Cubase 8.5 (quicktime) gives me 5%.
Even so the new engine seems to be integrated as there are no more child video processes running alongside cubase (decode etc..)
And videos on those projects are simple MOV's 720p 24fps H.264!


----------



## brett (Aug 17, 2017)

Is the CPU usage codec dependent?


----------



## igbro (Aug 18, 2017)

Tried only with several H.264, but I went a little deeper, and... :-(


1) Cubase 9.0.3 wasn't able to extract any audio from video importation (ticked in preferences)! Got only blank audio tracks.

Tried with dozens of files H.264 720p 25-30fps Mov or Mp4 container all with Mpeg AAC audio codec, witch seems to be the most common.
All those files where perfectly importing with audio into 8.5 and 9.0.2 thru the Quicktime engine.
Old projects, with already extracted audio, worked fine.

So at least, video (H.264) is playing but...

2) I confirm the CPU hog!

Simply toggling F8 (Any window size) while playing shows a huge 20-25% CPU overload or release in task manager on my I7 [email protected] (for a 720p video!)
This is even more obvious when testing an empty project containing solely the video file.
Same videos playing within Cubase 8.5 (QuickTime) gives me 5% CPU usage on the same machine.

Reading the Steinberg forum, I don't feel to be the only one!

Is the "new" video engine really such less capable codec wise (and eating 4-5 times more CPU) than the old one?
Seems like a downgrade...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 18, 2017)

igbro said:


> Tried only with several H.264, but I went a little deeper, and... :-(
> 
> 
> 1) Cubase 9.0.3 wasn't able to extract any audio from video importation (ticked in preferences)! Got only blank audio tracks.
> ...



I was thinking I was the ONLY one with your #1 issue above - same behavior for me. Because of that I had not even noticed yet if #2 above is happening - but I'll check that now. Thanks for reporting these - hopefully they get this sorted out or it's 8.5 for me (for a while).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 18, 2017)

Rant on it's way....Does anyone else just dread updates (with promises of this and that) - just to find often there are 'steps backwards' taken. Now I know why - if I want to work every day for my clients NOT to update/upgrade for many months if not a solid year. Is it a bummer not to have some 'features and benefits' (especially the ones you have been asking for) - sure, but not having basic things function in the software as they should (in my case the new vid engine NOT importing the audio stream).... :(

I realize the reality of competition - how all developers are vying for our dollars (particularly the 'new ones') - but to alienate your loyal customers with half-baked updates (I jumped on board with SB at SX some 25 years ago) ...is just bad business.

Super disappointing.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Rant on it's way....Does anyone else just dread updates (with promises of this and that) - just to find often there are 'steps backwards' taken. Now I know why - if I want to work every day for my clients NOT to update/upgrade for many months if not a solid year. Is it a bummer not to have some 'features and benefits' (especially the ones you have been asking for) - sure, but not having basic things function in the software as they should (in my case the new vid engine NOT importing the audio stream).... :(
> 
> I realize the reality of competition - how all developers are vying for our dollars (particularly the 'new ones') - but to alienate your loyal customers with half-baked updates (I jumped on board with SB at SX some 25 years ago) ...is just bad business.
> 
> Super disappointing.


You're not alone.

This has been a serious problem with Steinberg for some time now. Many people on their forum have expressed a desire for them to fix the numerous outstanding bugs and improve performance and stability. But for some reason they don't. It's hard to believe that they are unaware of these requests (a few Steinberg employees have said that they monitor the forums), so it must be that they just don't care because enough folks upgrade at each new release.

I think the DAW is brilliant and am very productive with it, but will not upgrade beyond 8.5 until they make a serious effort to address these issues. Cheers...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 18, 2017)

Anthony said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> This has been a serious problem with Steinberg for some time now. Many people on their forum have expressed a desire for them to fix the numerous outstanding bugs and improve performance and stability. But for some reason they don't. It's hard to believe that they are unaware of these requests (a few Steinberg employees have said that they monitor the forums), so it must be that they just don't care because enough folks upgrade at each new release.
> 
> I think the DAW is brilliant and am very productive with it, but will not upgrade beyond 8.5 until they make a serious effort to address these issues. Cheers...


If you are interested - a user on SB forum just suggested and it works - open project in 8.5 import vid (and wave will import) - close 8.5 - then open it in 9.0.30 - all is good.  A hassle - but workable.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> If you are interested - a user on SB forum just suggested and it works - open project in 8.5 import vid (and wave will import) - close 8.5 - then open it in 9.0.30 - all is good.  A hassle - but workable.


Thanks for the tip.

What I find odd about these sorts of issues is that beta testing doesn't pick them up, yet we find them almost immediately after the new version is released. It makes me wonder who these testers are and what they're actually doing.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 18, 2017)

No problems here....loving the update and video works great (on Mac, anyways). My 150+ tracks templates with VEPro 6 also loaded and played back no problem. 

Regarding the SB forum, it's a big dark cloud. IMO, it's just a big handful of disgruntled users with petty complaints. Granted, there are always going to be a few bugs, but a majority of the posts are rants claiming Cubase has been riddled with bugs for 20 years, blah blah blah. It's never going to please everyone, but it's a great DAW and solid.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 19, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> What I find odd about these sorts of issues is that beta testing doesn't pick them up, yet we find them almost immediately after the new version is released. It makes me wonder who these testers are and what they're actually doing.


In defense of the beta testers (I have done similar work) - sometimes all checks out during test phase and 'things' are added at the last minute or changed without letting the beta folks in on it (seen it) - I bet this is what happened (giving it not importing audio on a W7 - still probably a major segment of their market.) Hopefully this will be a 'hotfix' and not in the next maintenance in 6 months.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 19, 2017)

I really wish steinberg fix this video importing issue ASAP!! It's extremely frustrating if the issues are fixed in the next maintenance update, say another 6 months?


----------



## Dominiko (Aug 22, 2017)

Regarding the update, can cubase bounce to video now? (Like all the others big daws)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dominiko said:


> Regarding the update, can cubase bounce to video now? (Like all the others big daws)


I'm hopeful this will be implemented in 9.5
9.0.3 looks to be more of a testing update to iron out kinks with the new engine before a bigger release.


----------



## Dominiko (Aug 22, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I'm hopeful this will be implemented in 9.5
> 9.0.3 looks to be more of a testing update to iron out kinks with the new engine before a bigger release.


Oh I see. Makes sense, let's hope the do it.


----------



## URL (Aug 23, 2017)

I hope next update is free.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 23, 2017)

Is there a problem on W10 or is this limited to W7?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 23, 2017)

Why STILL no HiDPI support for 4k screens? Why??


----------



## zvenx (Aug 23, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Is there a problem on W10 or is this limited to W7?


Limited to W7
rsp


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2017)

Dominiko said:


> Regarding the update, can cubase bounce to video now? (Like all the others big daws)



You have been able to for a while now. It's not as simple as in Logic, but you can.


----------



## J-M (Aug 23, 2017)

URL said:


> I hope next update is free.



If you're referring to 9.5=


----------



## URL (Aug 23, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> If you're referring to 9.5=



Free from bugs...yes 9.5 or could it be a 10.0 free from charge and "update video" and win 10 update and I7 18-core makes 9.5 works
like a charm and...what more is there to wish for...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> You have been able to for a while now. It's not as simple as in Logic, but you can.


Do you mean the "replace audio in video" function? Or is there something else?


----------



## Dominiko (Aug 25, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Do you mean the "replace audio in video" function? Or is there something else?


I think he is confusing replace audio in video with bounce in video. This has been an issue for a while for film composers, but I heard they will implement this soon (DP and Logic have been able to do it for many years).


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 25, 2017)

Noam Guterman said:


> Why STILL no HiDPI support for 4k screens? Why??



Not sure what you mean? I use a 43 4k screen and Cubase looks amazing on it.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 27, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Not sure what you mean? I use a 43 4k screen and Cubase looks amazing on it.


https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=107150


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 27, 2017)

Dominiko said:


> I think he is confusing replace audio in video with bounce in video. This has been an issue for a while for film composers, but I heard they will implement this soon (DP and Logic have been able to do it for many years).



Correct, Cubase can replace the audio, which is pretty much the same thing but there's a few extra steps as opposed to the simple rendering option in Logic.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 28, 2017)

Now that they have finished the new video engine, other new features and bug fixes will probably come faster!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 28, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Now that they have finished the new video engine, other new features and bug fixes will probably come faster!


That's the spirit!


----------



## Dominiko (Sep 6, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Correct, Cubase can replace the audio, which is pretty much the same thing but there's a few extra steps as opposed to the simple rendering option in Logic.


The big difference is that when bouncing in video with Dp or Logic, for example, a new video is created with only the section that is been bounced. In Cubase you have to get a video editor and crop the video exactly within the duration of the music.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 7, 2017)

Dominiko said:


> The big difference is that when bouncing in video with Dp or Logic, for example, a new video is created with only the section that is been bounced. In Cubase you have to get a video editor and crop the video exactly within the duration of the music.



Yes, and I don't know why Cubase hasn't thrown this feature in yet. Hopefully they will soon.


----------



## gurucomposer (Oct 16, 2017)

This new video player doesn't seem to work well. I am trying to upload an .mp4 and the video player in Cubase is only showing 1/4 of the screen. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 16, 2017)

gurucomposer said:


> This new video player doesn't seem to work well. I am trying to upload an .mp4 and the video player in Cubase is only showing 1/4 of the screen. Anyone know how to fix this?


Try importing it in 8.5 - then save/close - open in 9.x


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 16, 2017)

gurucomposer said:


> This new video player doesn't seem to work well. I am trying to upload an .mp4 and the video player in Cubase is only showing 1/4 of the screen. Anyone know how to fix this?


Try importing it in 8.5 - then save/close - open in 9.x


----------



## gurucomposer (Oct 16, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Try importing it in 8.5 - then save/close - open in 9.x


I tried that as well, and it is still doing it in 8.5. Now it is uploading all videos in the wrong orientation too! Is there any way to fix this as well? I think I need to figure out how to do an external video player in Cubase.


----------



## gurucomposer (Oct 16, 2017)

Since Cubase 9.0.30's new video player doesn't work very well, is there a way to host an external video player on a slave computer and have it synced to Cubase?


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 16, 2017)

gurucomposer said:


> Since Cubase 9.0.30's new video player doesn't work very well, is there a way to host an external video player on a slave computer and have it synced to Cubase?



You want to use a video player that will sync to "midi time code" or MTC. If you rummage you will find a couple of threads on the topic here of late.

This is the most promising solution I have seen that you can run on the primary machine or a networked machine:

http://www.mtcvideoslave.at/

It doesn't look like it will have a lot of overhead and it will be a separate process (thread) on your primary DAW machine, so it shouldn't bog down Cubase.

I use Nuendo and run my video to a Blackmagic card and out to a video monitor that has HD-SDI ins and outs. It also can adjust to accept different framerates and resolutions on the fly. Flanders Scientific makes them, so does Panasonic and so does TVLogic, Marshall among others.

When you send the video signal out through a card the processing requirements are taken right out of Cubendo. Makes for a pleasant experience. I budgeted for this approach and acquired it a couple of years after planning for it. The solution was worth it. But in the mean time using a Video Slave app should improve the performance of Cubase.

BTW, Steinberg is slotted to have an update in the first week of November for Nuendo that will improve the video engine. I am willing to bet they will have a maintenance update for Cubase at the same time to deal with the new video engine improvements and bug fixes. So keep an eye out for that. It may solve some of your problem.

EDIT:

I have heard there are a number of people having issues with PAL frame rates in the new video engine and using Blackmagic Design video cards and boxes, particularly on the Mac platform. Windows people are fairing much better.

If you can stick to standard North American broadcast framerates with your videos that would be best. Thinking 23.976, 29.98, 59.97 and of course 60i.


----------



## esounds (Oct 17, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> You want to use a video player that will sync to "midi time code" or MTC. If you rummage you will find a couple of threads on the topic here of late.
> 
> This is the most promising solution I have seen that you can run on the primary machine or a networked machine:
> 
> ...




I tried like crazy to by this as the demo was exactly what I needed. Unfortunately it is impossible or nearly impossible to buy it now. You can check around and see many frustrated people not able to buy it.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 17, 2017)

Cubase 9.5 should be here in about 7 weeks and hopefully there will be improvements!


----------

